# Pamācības >  No 220v 50hz uz  120v 60hz .....

## paligs

Mēgināju  atrast  šeit   kā  sasviest pašam   ,   nekas nesanāca   , varbūt palīdzesiet  ar aprakstiņu vai adresi kur var pastrebt  gudrību....
Paldies iepriekš.

----------


## wapmen

Varbuut noder http://www.alldatasheet.com/datashee...ICS/AVS10.html !

----------


## Didzis

Vispirms pasaki, kam Tev to vajag. Praktiski vienmēr pilnīgi pietiek ar vienkāršu pazeminošu tradiņu uz 120V un 60Hz var piekāst.

----------


## paligs

Teļuks ar maģi  no ASV  .   Uz kastes 120v  60hz.

----------


## Imants

Sveiki.
 Vai šie sapratīs PAL?

----------


## paligs

> Sveiki.
>  Vai šie sapratīs PAL?


 Kas būtu tik saežģiīts  ASV ir tīkls 120v pie mums 220v  vajag pārveidotāju. 
Kāds vienkāršākajs risinājums????????

----------


## wapmen

Nu tas ar to transformaatoru un ir pats vienkaarsakais !! Vai arii vari meginaat paartaisiit telukam barokli .

----------


## Didzis

Hercus simts punktus vari piekāst- viss trādās arī ar 50Hz. Cita lieta TV. Tas visdrīzak būs metams miskastē. Ja Amerikā nopērk lēto TV, tad tam nekad nav PAL un Eiropas kanālu sistēmas, bet Eiropai domātie ir tik dargi, ka neatmaksājas vest no štatiem. Vislētāk ir paņemt praktiski jebkura lampu TV vai tadioaparāta trafu. Vecie trafiņi pilnīgi visi bija paredzēti darbam 110V un 127V tīklam. Pietiek saslēgt šo trafiņu autotransformātora režīmā un viss notiek. Kādreiz tiku tā piedarbinajis daudzus aparātus, kuri bija atvesti no štatiem. Tagad cilvēki palikuši prātīgāki un vairāk bezjēgā neved aparātus pāri okeānam, jo tie Eiropā nav darbināmi.

----------


## paligs

> Hercus simts punktus vari piekāst- viss trādās arī ar 50Hz. Cita lieta TV. Tas visdrīzak būs metams miskastē. Ja Amerikā nopērk lēto TV, tad tam nekad nav PAL un Eiropas kanālu sistēmas, bet Eiropai domātie ir tik dargi, ka neatmaksājas vest no štatiem. Vislētāk ir paņemt praktiski jebkura lampu TV vai tadioaparāta trafu. Vecie trafiņi pilnīgi visi bija paredzēti darbam 110V un 127V tīklam. Pietiek saslēgt šo trafiņu autotransformātora režīmā un viss notiek. Kādreiz tiku tā piedarbinajis daudzus aparātus, kuri bija atvesti no štatiem. Tagad cilvēki palikuši prātīgāki un vairāk bezjēgā neved aparātus pāri okeānam, jo tie Eiropā nav darbināmi.


 
Jā  tiešām es nepadomāju .....    Tlevīzors un vidiks ir  ļoti labā stavoklī (divi vienā) . Nonāca pie manis rezerves daļām .Tagad rokos nevaru atrast viņa parametrus . 
Modelis      T200 10EB    
Priekšā uzraksts      RCA 

Kas  par zvēru  un vai ir jēga  kapāties ......??????????

----------


## Didzis

Ja uz TV nav rakstīts PAL vai multisistem, tad visdrīzak tur nekas nesanāks. Amerikāņu viģiks jau pie mums arī neiet un pārbūvēt tur neko nevar - tas mūsdienās neatmaksajas. Tak labu VHS viģiku var nopirkt par 5Ls. Interesanti, kad beigsies tas stulbums vest videomantas no štatiem?

----------


## Slowmo

Droši vien tāpēc arī rezerves daļās nonāca, ka nav izmantojams.

----------

